# Monopoly, Scrabble, Clue, Phase 10, Uno... What's YOUR family's favorite game?



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... Mr. Brendan Carroll suggested I create this thread... mainly 'cause I was rambling on HIS thread about... well, playing family board games...  (Well, a girl can ramble ya know)  

SOOOO... What is your family's favorite board or card game? How often do you play games? Who plays? What do you snack on etc... just tell us everything!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

If my work "family" counts...we play Pinochle and Cribbage in the winter when all our work is done and we are slow. Snacks are anything we can get our hands on including chips, nuts, fruit, M&M's, carrot sticks, whatever anyone has available. It all seems to get hoovered at the same rate!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

DH would say Trivial Pursuit, but that's only because he contains massive amounts of useless knowledge in that brain of his... me, on the other hand, I hate that game! 

We really enjoy playing scrabble, but our little boy is 4 years old, so that's not a "family" game we play.  Connect 4 (with patterns, not the actual rules) or Memory are more our speed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My GS and I like to play chess.  He begged me to teach him when he was three because he saw the Harry Potter movie chess game (unauthorized by me, but he knew how to work the VCR).  He made the connection to all the chess sets I have around the house.  Now he beats me regularly.  

Just tonight, my GD asked me to teach her and we started working on setting up the board and how the pieces move.  She did pretty well.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Boy, is this embarassing... DH has _tried_ to teach me to play chess, but I just don't get it. I don't think I'm dumb (I'm a software engineer for pete's sake!), I just haven't been able to get it to click. I should have him try to teach DS to play and see if he can pick it up!  I know he's smart... the kid's doing math already!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sherylb said:


> If my work "family" counts...we play Pinochle and Cribbage in the winter when all our work is done and we are slow. Snacks are anything we can get our hands on including chips, nuts, fruit, M&M's, carrot sticks, whatever anyone has available. It all seems to get hoovered at the same rate!


Yes! They do count! I figured, we are a family here, so anyone counts as family... our "family" sometimes include neighbors, co-workers and close friends... Here's the scoop on our family game nights!

We play board games or card games at least once during the week, usually Thursday, because everybody in my family (about 5 normally) gets together to watch Survivor and we also play every other weekend with more extended family (about 8 or 10 people) Our favorite games include Phase 10, Casino, Slam and Uno (Uno Attack is our newest) card games and Monopoly (DD got Here & Now World Edition for Christmas), Pirates of the Carribean Dice Game, Triominoes, Caddoo (A Cranium Game)

We eat popcorn (with M&Ms... they melt... Mmmmmm ), Frosted Flakes (dry) Hershey's Kisses, and Soda, beer and occasionally Rum & Coke or Margaritas (usually during Pirates!)  Reese's Cups


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

In our house, the game is Fluxx


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh now we're talking.  We're not so much board game people, but card people (sans kiddo)!   Texas Rummy??  Anybody heard of it?  Fun stuff... Phase10... Euchre!  Whoo-hoo!  (getting slap-happy, need to go to bed - have to work tomorrow )

And then there's Bunco.    One of those games that embarassing to admit you play, but it really is fun (and a good excuse to drink).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OH... I forgot! Since that movie... uhm,... How to Lose a Guy in 10 days... I think... we HAD to start playing


Spoiler



B*llSh*T


 We called is BULL-ONEY!(Like Bologna)...Well, we have children.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I really should preview my posts before I actually post them - way too many emoticons in that last one. Ugh.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

EKing said:


> I really should preview my posts before I actually post them - way too many emoticons in that last one. Ugh.


Hey! I put them everywhere all the time! I'm a Girl!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

xianfox said:


> In our house, the game is Fluxx


Sounds interesting. I've never heard of it. I will have to look it up.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

All the kids love to play Uno.  Even the 4 yr old can play Uno ...after a fashion.  He lays his cards out where everyone can see him but we don't always let him win.  When we go to the beach in the summer, we bring along several decks of Uno.

I love, adore Phase 10 but no one likes to play with me since I tend to win.  Party poopers. 

My family played a card game called Pounce, we used Rook decks but Phase 10 decks work (so do regular decks of cards but Rook or Phase 10 works better)  I always thought it was a game my family made up but apparently it is not.  It works best with at least 3 players and we have had games up to 10 players.  We have one Aunt who was banned from playing because of blatant cheating.  Growing up, we thought we were something else when we would beat Grandma.  Then we came to realize, Grandma was incredibly slow LOL  Still...it is fun game. 

Right now, I play a rocking game of Candy Land and Chutes & Ladders.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

In our house every day my husband is home (he travels a lot), we play a card game called 5 Crowns. It is a lot like rummy, but there is a 5th suit added in and whatever round you're on 3-13, that card is wild. Love this game!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Nothing is better than getting drunk and playing Monopoly with friends.

I do want to get and test out The Settlers of Catan. I loved the Xbox 360 version. 

Rummy is also fun.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Sporadic, this is completely off-topic... is that your African Gray in your avatar picture?  My aunt used to raise them as well as Eclectus parrots... we had a male eclectus from the time I was around 10 years old until recently.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> All the kids love to play Uno. Even the 4 yr old can play Uno ...after a fashion. He lays his cards out where everyone can see him but we don't always let him win. When we go to the beach in the summer, we bring along several decks of Uno.
> 
> I love, adore Phase 10 but no one likes to play with me since I tend to win. Party poopers.
> 
> ...


My DMIL (GG) screams "UNO...Or whatever!" real loud even when we play Slam! It is hilarious, when my DD was about 5 or six she had to explain to GG when you change the color... you should actually choose a color you HAVE in your HAND! LMAO at that still!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

EKing said:


> Sporadic, this is completely off-topic... is that your African Gray in your avatar picture? My aunt used to raise them as well as Eclectus parrots... we had a male eclectus from the time I was around 10 years old until recently.


Yeah. I have three of them.

A female named Amanda my dad bought in the 70s, a male named Zeek that my neighbor gave me when he died and their baby Morgan (which is in the picture )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A big and long-time favorite of mine is Mille Borne, a card game designed in France. I'm told the name means "Thousand Miles" in French. As in typical card games, you have a hand of cards and draw and play or discard a card each turn. You can either accumulate mileage towards accumulating 1000 miles, which wins the game, try to sabotage your opponents with a flat tire or empty gas tank, or play defensively--Repairing damage done to you, or if you are very lucky, forestalling sabotage with innovations such as the puncture-proof tire. It's a lot of fun, and I still have my set purchased when I was in junior high school!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000DMBG/ref=s9_simp_gw_s0_p21_t1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0TF4J39WB678YD7F3QMJ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*SCRABBLE:* Hands down (ooooh...that's a game too; remember Hands Down?).

Scrabble Scrabble Scrabble...I must own at least a dozen different Scrabble games...easily. (ok...probably more) 
I am awaiting this baby to arrive in the mail...ordered it a couple of days ago:








Then:

(In no particular order)
Card Games
Scattegories
Boggle
Bananagrams
Monopoly (We got the electric banking version for Christmas) Have several others.
Rummikub
Balderdash
Times to Remember
Taboo
Cranium
Mystery Mansion
Scene It
13 Dead End Drive
Bingo/Pokeno
Pick Up Sticks (we have contests)
*and SO MANY OTHERS: We LOVE games...always have always will.* Me & my kids...my sister and brother; we all love games.
BUT: I hate the game LIFE...I'm probably the only person on the planet.

Old Old games: remember: TipIt, Hands Down, Kerplunk, Trouble, Hide n' Seek (the game) Mystery Date, Battling Tops, 
SOME of them are still available: Trouble, Kerplunk...


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Our current favorite is Target - like Rummy, but there are 5 target hands at any given time.  Each is worth a different number of points.  You can suddenly get left with a hand of nothing if someone gets the target before you.  We also love Skip-bo, Uno, and Phase 10 (dice version).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Before DD came along, I played Scrabble and Skat (German card game) with my parents, and Scattergories and Taboo with friends. My father and I played MasterMind. My mother and I "critiqued" each other's solitaire games. The two of them play Rummikub every night, and keep score: at the end of each month, the loser takes the winner out to dinner.

DD's dad and I played Monopoly infrequently, and we added a couple of rules: I was eating chocolate nonpareils once while playing and he commented on their appearance... and so somehow they became Quonset huts for the game... Of course instead of raising the value of a property like the plastic hotels do, they _lowered _the value.  We figured out some kind of rule for getting to put them on the opponent's property.

Then DD was born, and I started playing peekaboo. 

Now we're just about past Candyland, and into checkers, basic chess, and Uno. I'm hoping for Scrabble in 2010...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread brings back to me all the games I learned as a kid that I haven't played since then.  I'm single and often play Scrabble on my computer against the Maven (computer).

We never played the games regularly when I was growing up, but most of my board games were played with my brothers and/or friends and not so much with our parents.  

When I was 16-18 going with one person, I often played hearts with his family.  Also, I recall that his father was working on a jigsaw puzzle of the moon and we helped him with it now and then.

When I had a share in a house summer of '85 on Fire Island (Fair Harbor), we played Trivial Pursuit.

When I was very young, our family used to play "Pig" card game with another family we visited on New Year's Eve.  At midnight, we'd take pots and pans out in the front yard and make a lot of noise.  I think that playing Pig with them was the most formal set-up of card games with the largest group of people ever for me.

Some of the board games we played as kids were Monopoly, Chutes & Ladders, Checkers, Scrabble, and I did go through a Chess phase (don't remember the rules now).  Card games:  rummy, poker, solitaire and others that I don't recall.

As for the food, I don't remember, but wasn't that the most important part of it?  The games were a vehicle for the eating and socializing?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My mom and aunt LOVE this game


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Food: Yes, playing games can be very fattening; especially when my sister comes over to play. Pizza, chips, cakes, candy...yikes.

*I forgot Racko*

We also played "Pig" as kids also;...Scat and Stab your Neighbor (2 deck game).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

For more traditional games Scattegories is really fun and we play a lot of Trivial Pursuit... but I have to say I have a real fondness for this one myself:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> My mom and aunt LOVE this game


My mother and stepfather have that, I often play it with them and with my aunt on holidays--In fact I will probably do that this weekend when we have our substitute Christmas after the proper one was snowed out last week.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My mother and stepfather have that, I often play it with them and with my aunt on holidays--In fact I will probably do that this weekend when we have our substitute Christmas after the proper one was snowed out last week.


I have 2 versions of that game. The one you have pictured and the Wooden Deluxe Special Edition. Love the game. My cousin plays it for money: at end a nickel per point that is left on your rack...winner takes all. We just play for fun.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

With just DH and me at home we play cribbage and lots of dominoes, when the kids are home Pictionary, Cranium and almost any card game are up for grabs (500 and penuchle completely confuse me but I love bridge).  Over Christmas you should have seen DH and me switching places with adult children on drums, vocals and bass guitar for PS3 Beatles Rock Band - we were pitiful, but it was lots of fun and a good workout too!

First grandchild (grandson - currently referred to as "Baby Bubba") is due within the next couple of weeks and I have already reorganized the attic to find chutes & ladders and some of the other oldies but goodies - it led to a hilarious game of Tip-it and then Twister when we found them.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Another Racko lover here...  the rest of the family hates word games so...........  this one is fun to play, fast, and easy to play...

Monopoly is played quite a bit as well....

and we've had a lot of laughs with Pretty Pretty Princess.....  especially when the males in the family play!  ROTFLOL

Recently been introduced to Nertz and that's fun too..........

Staying Alive was a fave when I was growing up.

I'm also a Bunco Babe.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love board games....makes me want to either pull out the ones I have or go to the store to look for the ones suggested above! 

My favorites are rummikub, scattergories, chinese checkers, and monopoly. I also like playing Skip-bo, but its on my nintendo ds


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"Tripoly" was the game when we had all 4 siblings and both parents playing. Four-player "Cribbage" was popular, plus we would play "Yahtzee" with any number and "Scrabble" with 2-4 players. Now if we play anything, it's usually "Yahtzee" since it's both simple and fairly mindless.

In my extended family of several local friends plus my older sister, we get together once a month for "game night" (mainly an excuse to eat lots of food, I think). The usual game is a card game called "Hand and Foot" which is a sort of "Canasta" variant. It's good for us in that it can be played with any number of players (as long as you have enough decks of cards) and does not require a lot of thought, thus not getting in the way of talking and joking.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Canasta far and away the favorite
Cribbage second favorite
Boggle (but I have to do this online with other people as my family wont play with me anymore...  )
Chess
Hearts
Spades
Yahtzee
D&D


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

For me which board games we play depends on who I'm playing with.  If its adults, we play Scatergories, taboo, balderdash, madgab, Outburst, and guesstures--i recently received "things" for christmas in a family gift exchange and i can't wait to try it out.  For the kids (who range from 3-10) we play sorry, disney scene it, the lego game, uno, memory, barrel of monkeys and of coure Pictureka.  Pictureka seems to be everyone's favorite, and its great because not only do the younger children get to play some times they get to learn something too.. like what a vehicle is for the five year old, and  different types of food or things with hair for the three year old and so on.  As a matter of fact my five year old nephew received Pictureka and Sorry for Chrismas this year.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> For more traditional games Scattegories is really fun and we play a lot of Trivial Pursuit... but I have to say I have a real fondness for this one myself:


I've played a lot of Steve Jackson games over the years with various gaming friends -- the sort who were also into various wargames, RPGs, and assorted strategy games. A couple favorite SJ games were "Illuminati" (fnord!) and "Junta" (gotta love a game that always starts off with the ceremonial bombardment of the presidential palace).


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Tri-ominoes
Battleship
Chess
Cranium
Spades
P.O.C. dice game
Yahtzee


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Oh YEAH! My DD got Yahtzee for Christmas it was one of my favorites when I was young. She is getting the hang of it. She also got Pictureka (sp) we have yet to play it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Used to play.... stop... have no time... stop... dominoes 42... stop... cribbage... stop... spades... stop... UNO... stop... no time... stop... monopoloy (sp)... stop... pirate dice... stop... but I AM A MASTER AT BATTLESHIP... never lost a game!!... stop it... just stop it... now!! OK!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sequence, Uno, Sorry, a card game called Russian Bank (aka Crap) ... Pig Mania (hilarious game after a couple of drinks!)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My hubby and I play rummy tiles, poker and Trivia Pursuit (we have at least 13 versions of TP). We're pretty evenly matched at poker and TP, but we've been playing a continuous game of rummy tiles since June of 1978, and I'm killing him 19,640 - 16,329.

I'm also totally addicted to solitaire and mah-jong on the computer.

I love Scrabble, but won't play with DH cuz he's addicted to crossword puzzles and knows every word in the English language. But I have one of the best individual word scores ever - he'd played an s in a triple-word space. I had the word 'squeeze' in my tray, so I tacked in on to his s for 'squeezes'. Used the z and q, got another triple-word score, and used all seven of my tiles.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

4Katie said:


> My hubby and I play rummy tiles, poker and Trivia Pursuit (we have at least 13 versions of TP). We're pretty evenly matched at poker and TP, but we've been playing a continuous game of rummy tiles since June of 1978, and I'm killing him 19,640 - 16,329.
> 
> I'm also totally addicted to solitaire and mah-jong on the computer.
> 
> I love Scrabble, but won't play with DH cuz he's addicted to crossword puzzles and knows every word in the English language. But I have one of the best individual word scores ever - he'd played an s in a triple-word space. I had the word 'squeeze' in my tray, so I tacked in on to his s for 'squeezes'. Used the z and q, got another triple-word score, and used all seven of my tiles.


Quite impressive score on Scrabble! And what exactly is Rummy Tiles? How did you keep a game going for so long?


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Around here we LOVE Risk (The game of World Domination)  Well, until hubby gets mad at non-competitive son for "stupid" non-competitive moves.  Then I get mad at Hubby for attacking my strongholds and hubby and competitive son fight to the death......LOL


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

We don't play many games now, but we still break them out when my parents come to visit.  The favorites are Uno, Rummikub, and Chicken Foot (a dominoes game).  

From an early age, DS gained a reputation for being difficult in his methods.  For example, in Rummikub, he breaks all the runs apart if he is helped by making sets.  I strategically make sure that I am not seated on either side of him when playing any of these games - it is less frustrating for me.  

My kids, in their 20s now, associate those games with my parents & always look forward to playing when we visit one another.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> And what exactly is Rummy Tiles? How did you keep a game going for so long?


Rummy tiles is basically the card game rummy - except you have tiles instead of cards. When it's your turn you can play tiles from your deck (three of a kind or at least three in a straight), or add to something already on the board, where you can move things around to enable you to add something. When someone goes out, the other person is stuck with all the points still in their deck.

We didn't intend to keep it going so long. We just happened to grab the same piece of paper to keep score the first few times we played, and just kept using it. It's fun to look at the dates. (We didn't play much the first few years after our first child was born!) It's currently eight pages, double-sided with very small writing. You know how you wonder what you'd grab if your house was on fire? lol - I think this is one of those things.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Rummy tiles is basically the card game rummy - except you have tiles instead of cards. When it's your turn you can play tiles from your deck (three of a kind or at least three in a straight), or add to something already on the board, where you can move things around to enable you to add something. When someone goes out, the other person is stuck with all the points still in their deck.
> We didn't intend to keep it going so long. We just happened to grab the same piece of paper to keep score the first few times we played, and just kept using it. It's fun to look at the dates. (We didn't play much the first few years after our first child was born!) It's currently eight pages, double-sided with very small writing. You know how you wonder what you'd grab if your house was on fire? lol - I think this is one of those things.


OK, I'm sorry, I don't know anything about Rummy. So my DD (10) wants to know how many points do you actually score in say one game? She is just as interested in this thread as I am. She LOL when she read about the fire!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

It varies, but ours are usually between 1 and 30, but sometimes higher.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I've played a lot of Steve Jackson games over the years with various gaming friends -- the sort who were also into various wargames, RPGs, and assorted strategy games. A couple favorite SJ games were "Illuminati" (fnord!) and "Junta" (gotta love a game that always starts off with the ceremonial bombardment of the presidential palace).


I own both of those, and have played Illuminati a lot, though not for several years. Only managed to play Junta once, it rather turned my friends off.

*ALL HAIL DISCORDIA!!!!*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> *ALL HAIL DISCORDIA!!!!*


Now that I think about that, I actually preferred to be the UFOs....Unpredictability is so cool!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I own both of those, and have played Illuminati a lot, though not for several years. Only managed to play Junta once, it rather turned my friends off.
> ...


Did you ever play the "Dune" board game (based on the book, I think from Avalon Hill)? I won it once when playing the Bene Geserit by using one of their special abilities, which is that you secretly record who you think will win and on which turn, and if they do, you win instead. As a result of some clever conniving (IMO) on my part by using the B.G. ability of coexisting, I got the player I chose to win. Then when everyone found out that, in fact, I won, no one ever wanted to play it again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Did you ever play the "Dune" board game (based on the book, I think from Avalon Hill)? I won it once when playing the Bene Geserit by using one of their special abilities, which is that you secretly record who you think will win and on which turn, and if they do, you win instead. As a result of some clever conniving (IMO) on my part by using the B.G. ability of coexisting, I got the player I chose to win. Then when everyone found out that, in fact, I won, no one ever wanted to play it again.


LOL. That's cool, even though I never played Dune. Spent too many hours in college playing Kingmaker (on breaks from Dungeons and Dragons of course).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> LOL. That's cool, even though I never played Dune. Spent too many hours in college playing Kingmaker....


*Plague in York!*


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

3boysnagirl said:


> Around here we LOVE Risk (The game of World Domination) Well, until hubby gets mad at non-competitive son for "stupid" non-competitive moves. Then I get mad at Hubby for attacking my strongholds and hubby and competitive son fight to the death......LOL


We played Risk as kids. Back in the late 80's early 90's my DH got a computer game for Risk. He had never played it before. I beat him many times ,(those were the days), then he finally figured out the strategy and now he usually beats me. We bought the board game version when DS was 7 or 8 and he really loves the game. He is now the one who usually wins!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My family and friends love Apples to Apples. For a bunch of random people that know each other it is the perfect game. My high school friends and I can get pretty out of hand with this game.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am the master at Apples to Apples.
The four cards that usually win:
Tiger Woods
Ninjas
toes
Martha Stewart


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. I have to admit, I have a Theives World game from the 80's.. as well as the whole TW series of books...and all novels related to it. and yes, about once a year the kids and I go Oh yeah! and play it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

One of my fav pics is of my son as a toddler wearing all the pretty princess game jewelry and laughing his head off.

I forgot Tripoly: kids got it for Christmas.


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

sjc said:


> One of my fav pics is of my son as a toddler wearing all the pretty princess game jewelry and laughing his head off.


You should totally humiliate him and post it here.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol...I just might.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The _REAL_ humiliation will come in about sixteen years when he brings his special girlfriend home for dinner and you bring out the baby pictures of him in jewelry....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Loved Chinese checkers and Trouble as a kid.

Bought Trouble for my 5-year old grandson this summer and he loves it.  

My dad and his wife and my sister have game nights on Wednesdays and Sundays.  They play SkipBo, some dice game I can't think of right now, and do some Wii bowling and MarioKart and 5 Crown.  I love 5 Crown.

deb


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Monopoly+Sea Battle still kings.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I actually won at Monopoly last night! My DH quit when he had to pay me 8 million for landing on Vancouver with 4 houses on it! AND he went BANKRUPT!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

So you finally did it to him, did you?  I knew it was just a matter of time!  You and those outlandish costumes you be wearing.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> So you finally did it to him, did you? I knew it was just a matter of time! You and those outlandish costumes you be wearing.


Yep! I whooped him!  And BTW, I noticed you and Ms. Miller and VW22 chitter-chatterng on your thread about games... this is tha place for that kinda talk...

Seriously...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Does "Pass the Pigs" count?  I also really love playing that.  I think I just like throwing around tiny pigs though.  I saw a Pass the Pigs score counter in the Droid Market earlier that made me think of it... I need to order more pigs!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

DH and I play a Brazilian card game called Buraco, sorta like difficult canasta, we play daily.  We play until someone wins 25 matches and start all over again.  Since I learned about 10 years ago, I have won one 25 game match!  But sometimes I make him work at it.

Once a year, maybe, we will play scrabble.  I beat him at that like he beats me at Buraco so he does not like to play it often.

I never have been able to get my head around chess.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> DH and I play a Brazilian card game called Buraco, sorta like difficult canasta, we play daily. We play until someone wins 25 matches and start all over again. Since I learned about 10 years ago, I have won one 25 game match! But sometimes I make him work at it.


I looked it up on the internet, as canasta is one of my DH's and mine favorite games, but it says it is for 4 players. How do you play 2?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

egh34 said:


> I looked it up on the internet, as canasta is one of my DH's and mine favorite games, but it says it is for 4 players. How do you play 2?


It's too simplistic with 4 - somewhere I have the rules, I'll see if I can find them and send them to you by pm. It is quite challenging. We play daily (takes minimum of an hour) to the first score of 2000, and then who wins the first 25 matches then start all over again.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Does "Pass the Pigs" count? I also really love playing that. I think I just like throwing around tiny pigs though. I saw a Pass the Pigs score counter in the Droid Market earlier that made me think of it... I need to order more pigs!


Yep! That counts! I loved that game too once upon a time... Haven't played it in a while...


egh34 said:


> I looked it up on the internet, as canasta is one of my DH's and mine favorite games, but it says it is for 4 players. How do you play 2?


I started playintg Canasta when I was like 5 or 6... I remember my sister's friends thought it was sooo 'cute' that she let her baby sister play... until I kicked their


Spoiler



BUTTS


!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

When my husband and I were first dating we played canasta all the time. Now we play 5 crowns which is similar, and play Hand and Foot, which is very close, with 4 people.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Santa brought Killer Bunnies and the Quest for the Magic Carrot.  our 10yo thinks it's the best game in the world.  I like it, but hubby played his first game last night and had no bunny for over 1/2 of it.  Not much fun in that.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Santa brought Killer Bunnies and the Quest for the Magic Carrot. our 10yo thinks it's the best game in the world. I like it, but hubby played his first game last night and had no bunny for over 1/2 of it. Not much fun in that.


Do tell... what is this bunny game about?


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

As a kid, we (my aunts & I) would sit around the table at my Grandmother's house and play chinese checkers, farkle (a dice game), yahtzee, dominoes, rummy, a word game (someone would take a sheet of paper and think up a 5 letter word (keep it a secret).  Then write down a 5 letter word at the top of the paper and one at the bottom of the paper that the secret word would fall between alphabetically.  The players would take turn guessing words that would fall in the range.  When a word was guessed it would be added either to the top or bottom of the paper depending on where the secret word would fall alphabetically (like narrowing down) this would happen until someone guessed the word.  

Later we would play risk, guesstures, rook, mexican train dominoes, hand and foot,  and pretty much whatever we could find.  

Now it is sock it to your neighbor, phase 10, yahtzee free for all.


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

My 14 & 18yo love Killer Bunnies.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am getting ready to type up the "instructions" and "rules" for Brazilian Canasta aka Buraco.  Any want it please send me a pm.  It is similar to canasta, more fun with just two people, but not so easy, takes some planning and thinking (and my DH cheats! that's why he wins so much   )


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do tell... what is this bunny game about?


Here is the description from their website:

_Killer Bunnies & the Quest for the Magic Carrot is a fast paced, action filled card game, in which you must try to keep as many Bunnies alive as possible, while eliminating your opponents' Bunnies. The problem: Your opponents are armed with weapons and will stop at nothing to keep you from winning the game, which can get dreadfully vengeful, horribly nasty, hilariously messy, and just plain fun!

Can you keep from being attacked by the whimsical Whisk or the torching Flame Thrower? Defend your Bunnies with the Magic Spatula, or use a Feed The Bunny card to starve out an opponent! It's off-the-wall strategic fun, where the goal is to survive and claim the Magic Carrot to win the game!_

http://killerbunnies.com/quest/index.html

The weapons are very creative and have different levels of power. You roll a die to see if they succeed. The winner is the one who collected a specific carrot so you could have only 1 carrot and still win. Our dd loves that it is very random, cut throat, and funny.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Here is the description from their website:
> 
> _Killer Bunnies & the Quest for the Magic Carrot is a fast paced, action filled card game, in which you must try to keep as many Bunnies alive as possible, while eliminating your opponents' Bunnies. The problem: Your opponents are armed with weapons and will stop at nothing to keep you from winning the game, which can get dreadfully vengeful, horribly nasty, hilariously messy, and just plain fun!
> 
> ...


So you got the first two decks... then when do you need to add the next deck? I see there are additional ones you can buy, is that to add more players or to make it a more strategic game?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

You can play with up to 8 people with the blue/yellow set.  I don't think it would be practical to add more people even if you add more sets.  I think the extra sets are there more to add new cards to keep the interest going.  They do introduce a bit more complexity from what I understand, but I don't plan on getting any at this point.  Although if my daughter still likes to play next Christmas, I'll probably get her the create your own card set.  She would have a blast coming up with weird cards.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I am getting ready to type up the "instructions" and "rules" for Brazilian Canasta aka Buraco. Any want it please send me a pm. It is similar to canasta, more fun with just two people, but not so easy, takes some planning and thinking (and my DH cheats! that's why he wins so much  )


Thanks for the instructions! I hope to play today, seeing as how we are house bound due to snow, wind and just plain yukkiness!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> You can play with up to 8 people with the blue/yellow set. I don't think it would be practical to add more people even if you add more sets. I think the extra sets are there more to add new cards to keep the interest going. They do introduce a bit more complexity from what I understand, but I don't plan on getting any at this point. Although if my daughter still likes to play next Christmas, I'll probably get her the create your own card set. She would have a blast coming up with weird cards.


Thanks! I know my girlie would LOVE to make her own set as well.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

we love games, some of our favorites:


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

i just downloaded phase 10 onto my iphone....i know its not the same thing as playing with someone, but its fun all the same! especially, when i can't get DH to play a game with me =)


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

For cards: Pinochle (although have not played it in MANY years)  Board game: Monopoly

  I'd love to get back into both,would be great..........

  ahhhhh my.......

                                      Brian


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

We play Hearts a lot...

I just learned how to play Phase 10 a few weeks ago - boy, was I confused!  I like Uno and Scrabble too... we can't play Monopoly because it just gets too competitive.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

A lot of my family's favorite games have been mentioned already: Euchre, Hearts, Monopoly, Rummikub, Chess...

A couple that we love that I haven't seen mentioned are 

and


Also, I had a suggestion in response to this:


EKing said:


> Boy, is this embarassing... DH has _tried_ to teach me to play chess, but I just don't get it. I don't think I'm dumb (I'm a software engineer for pete's sake!), I just haven't been able to get it to click. I should have him try to teach DS to play and see if he can pick it up!  I know he's smart... the kid's doing math already!


After several unsuccessful attempts to learn to play chess, the way I finally learned was to read a book on Chess for Kids. It broke down the rules a lot more than any "adult" instructions I'd seen, and also had various "exercises" to help me learn/remember how all of the various pieces move. Just a suggestion -- maybe you and your DS can learn together!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

No Stress Chess is another nice way to teach beginners how to play chess.  It's a game with 3 or 4 levels of play.  It truly handicaps advanced players because they have to move based on a deck of cards which gives the beginner a chance to learn how the pieces move without having to stress on strategy.  Higher levels give you more cards so you can start to plan moves ahead of time.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Without a doubt it'd be Dark Tower for my family. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Tower_%28game%29

Nobody knows where or when my parents came up with the first one but whenever we would all get back home it'd come out and get played almost nightly -- got so bad and started showing wear so much they found another one somewhere.

A while back I went looking for one and the closest I could come was some $300- $400 for a used one on E-Bay. Fortunately (for me at least ) my mom moved in with me so I "inherited" the games!


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh!  I forgot Jenga!  I love that game...


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

You need a group of about 8 or more, but if you've got it, this is fun.


----------

